# What do you eat for breakfast?



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,just wondering what you all like to eat for breakfast, what works best for you. Interested in trying something new.Always like hearing what works for other people


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Before yesterday I would eat:3 eggs1 flour tortilla1 piece of whole wheat toast w/ butter1 peanut butter protein ball (PB mixed with lactose free whey protein)Starting yesterday I went gluten free so now it's:3 eggs3 small corn tortillas2 pieces of brown rice bread toast w/ butterP.S. I put the eggs on the tortillas and usually add a small amount of sriracha hot sauce which doesn't seem to bother me


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Varies, depending on my moodlain, nonfat yogurt with gluten-free granolagluten-free toast with cheese and tomato (that's what I ate this morning)gluten-free toast and a fried eggtoast and avocado (one of my personal favorites)...and of course coffee. Plus I also take a number of vitamin supplements.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

I do best if I eat a grain for breakfast - although not wheat because I avoid gluten. So my typical breakfast is not the normal "American" breakfast. I'll have brown rice, quinoa, or millet, with lemon and salt and pepper, or whatever else I feel like putting on it for flavor. Or if I'm feeling like I need protein, I'll just have straight-up meat for breakfast - but whole meat, nothing processed, like a chicken breast or grass-fed beef tenderloin or something. I know it sounds weird, but, the typical American breakfast foods just don't sit well with me so I guess I have two "lunches." : )


----------



## gingerbrown12872 (Oct 15, 2010)

Traditional breakfast foods are some of the only foods that agree with me when I'm having a flare. Eggs, white toast & hashbrowns (yes, hashbrowns -- the oil does not seem to cause an issue for me, for whatever reason) are all good foods for me.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I eat oatmeal, to which I add dried berries, chopped up nuts, some brewer's yeast, cinnamon, coconut oil, and sea salt. Probably has more other than oats! I make it with water, not milk. Sits well with me,but sure doesn't last me like they say oatmeal does. I, too, take supplements. I can't eat enough to get nutrition--5 servings of this, etc, I'd be eating all day. I don't really like to eat at all.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't eat breakfast.... i should really.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

yes, cw_2009, you should eat breakfast! even a tiny meal is good.for the record, i havemug of green tea.bowl of rice crispies, withoatley, oat milk. then add,a handful of fresh blueberries.and a handful of hulled sunflower seeds. mmm


----------



## arizonasooner (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't eat breakfast. Usually I will not be able to make the drive to work without a problem if I do eat something.When I get to work I have a muffin or piece of fruit. Don't drink caffeine of any sort anymore.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

I usually have two slices of toast with honey or vegemite: australian spread high in vitamin B. Had steamed dim sims the other day. Milk and "regular" cereals are a no go and I can't eat before I get to work.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I understand why some of you don't eat breakfast, believe me I do. It ruins your morning. But skipping meals makes ibs worse overall.Maybe you should try to find something that doesn't set you off. You should try calcium carbonate. I will probably save your life.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

*It will probably save your lifethat was a typo,I don't think that highly of myself


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I stick to a yoghurt and a banana myself.I find if i eat too much of anything it just makes me very bloated and uncomfortable for the rest of the day.I find being slightly hungry after breakfast is better as late morning/midday is when i feel much better.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I eat breakfast, as stated earlier, but let me tell you: I don't have to leave for work until 7:45, but I get up at 5 and eat right away. This lets my gut react and, if needed, I can take immodium and still leave on time. On days I can't eat (if I have bloodwork that I fast for, maybe) I bring it with me to work, even if I get there early, and eat it then. Either way, I'm near a toilet if I need it and that's a huge anxiety reducer.


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

For those who don't eat breakfast - have you tried drinking it by using something like Boost or Ensure?


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Lyndin said:


> For those who don't eat breakfast - have you tried drinking it by using something like Boost or Ensure?


I'm pretty sure that both those products have dairy in them, in some form, which is one of the TOP trigger foods for IBS...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hot cereal or cold cereal with fruit and rice milk; egg and toast; toast with soy cheese, tomatoes and salsa; rice flour waffle with marg and syrup; toast with almond butter; always black coffee... (Hey, if I remove that egg, it is completely vegan!)All of this accompanied by flavonoid supplement.Mark


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive noticed that there seems a bit of a culture of a largish breakfast in the US,please correct me if i'm wrong and this would clash with the worst of the ibs symptoms for many.I tend to go light at breakfast,currently a yoghurt and a banana or a piece of toast with jam on.For Dinner,thats what we call lunch in these parts i eat a couple of sandwiches.Then for tea,which is my evening meal,i eat chicken,baked with rice and a few onion rings or potato croquettes followed by ice cream.For snacks i eat a banana or few biscuits/cookies or other fruits like satsumas are currently in season. Unskinned apples,blueberries or grapes or strawberries are other choices too.I like Marks idea too of eating what you can tolerate for breakfast even if its not necessarily a 'normal' breakfast food.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been looking at gluten free breakfast cereals. This company in the UK seem to be getting it right.I'm about to try the award winning, gluten free, Doves Farm Cereal Flakes.http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/breakfast-cereals/Couple with a small amount of fruit and a non dairy milk of your choice...The Organic Gluten Free Cocoa Rice looks good too.


----------



## sprigzie (Oct 26, 2011)

I always just have a bowl of Cereal without milk. Low fibre ones are best to ease on excess gas


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im reliably told the Rice Crispies are very helpful for a lot of IBS D sufferers. Cereal is just too much for me in the morning at the moment.


----------



## deepbreaths (Nov 21, 2011)

Eggs make me gassy with outrageously loud noises, so does oatmeal and regular cereal. I've been having gluten free pancakes and waffles which have really helped with the gas. Sometimes Ill put almond butter and jam on them and that keeps me fuller longer. Try them! They're plain but I don't get belly gurgles as much. I still have morning diarrhea but that seems to be anxiety related and NO food can stop that. Best of luck!


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sprigzie - isn't that a bit dry, cereal without liquid?I usually eat a mixture of three cereals, Bran Flakes, Corn Flakes and Jordan's Nut Crunch with milk. Cup of tea.


----------

